# Check out Obama's reaction to the massacre at Fort Hood



## DAVIDICUS (Nov 6, 2009)

This is shameful.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 6, 2009)

That wasn't what I saw on ABC news !!! He had quite a few comments on our soldiers being killed on their own
base. I think you're trying to stir up some crap, so be careful.

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm with you, CCheese. I saw him addressing the nation about the Ft. Hood tragedy, and he was very somber saying something to the effect that it is bad enough to lose soldiers overseas, but indeed tragic to lose them at home.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Nov 6, 2009)

Did you look at the link? Look at the transcript and actual video again.


With the youtube video?

He took 2-1/2 minutes before he even mentioned it. Like it was an afterthought. Thus from the man who just the day before was talking about how there is no greater honor or responsibility than being Commander in Chief.

I would bet you dollars to donuts that if that massacre had taken place at an abortion clinic, his comments would address it front and center!

Like I said -- *shameful*. He made sure to get a "shout out" to some Indian Medicine Man before he mentioned it. What you saw was the excerpt version of his comments that cut out everything he said BEFORE addressing the murderous rampage. Here is a transcript of what he said. Notice all he went on about before he finally got around to it. The news channels started their video coverage of his comments with "There has been a tragic shooting at the Fort Hood Army Base in Texas." That was 2-1/2 minutes into his address.


*Please everybody have a seat. Uh, let let me first of all just thank Ken uh and the entire Department of the Interior staff for organizing just an extraordinary conference. Uh I want to thank my cabinet members and senior administration officials who participated today.

Uh I hear that Dr. Joe Medicine Crow was around and so I want to give a shout out to that Congressional Medal of Honor winner. Good to see you. 

Uh, my understanding is that uh you had uh an extremely productive conference. Uh I want to thank all of you for coming and for your efforts. Uh and I want to give you my solemn guarantee that this is not the end of a process but the beginning of a process and that we are going to follow up. We we are going to follow up. Every single member of my team understands that this is a top priority for us.
Uh I I want you to know that as I said this morning, uh this is not something we just give lip service to uh and we are going to keep working with you to make sure that uh the first Americans get uh the best possible chances in life uh in a way that is consistent with your extraordinary traditions and culture and values.

Now, I have to say though that uh beyond that, uh I planned to make some broader remarks uh about the challenges that lay ahead uh for Native Americans as well as collaboration with our administration uh but as some of you might have heard, there has been a tragic shooting at the Fort Hood Army Base in Texas. ...*


----------



## ccheese (Nov 6, 2009)

I was watching ABC news when they cut in with the special by Charles Gibson. They cut to the White House and
Obama's comments were right on the money, not something that was said at some Indian pow-wow. You-tube ?
You gotta be kidding !!

Charles


----------



## imalko (Nov 6, 2009)

Why this threads about Obama just keep apearing over and over again when political section is closed...?


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Nov 6, 2009)

Charles, YOU ARE WRONG. 

I was watching CNN as the story unfolded and they cut to the president* immediately* as well. That youtube video is right on. I remember thinking to myself, "Why isn't he mentioning this?"

That transcript is word for word correct. Look at the Live CNN video on that site again.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Nov 6, 2009)

My God you are gullible. NBC News has also picked up on this.

*Obama's Frightening Insensitivity Following Shooting*

*But instead of a somber chief executive offering reassuring words and expressions of sympathy and compassion, viewers saw a wildly disconnected and inappropriately light president making introductory remarks. At the event, a Tribal Nations Conference hosted by the Department of Interior's Bureau of Indian affairs, the president thanked various staffers and offered a "shout-out" to "Dr. Joe Medicine Crow -- that Congressional Medal of Honor winner." Three minutes in, the president spoke about the shooting, in measured and appropriate terms. Who is advising him?

Anyone at home aware of the major news story of the previous hours had to have been stunned. An incident like this requires a scrapping of the early light banter. The president should apologize for the tone of his remarks, explain what has happened, express sympathy for those slain and appeal for calm and patience until all the facts are in. That's the least that should occur. 

Indeed, an argument could be made that Obama should have canceled the Indian event, out of respect for people having been murdered at an Army post a few hours before. That would have prevented any sort of jarring emotional switch at the event. 

Did the president's team not realize what sort of image they were presenting to the country at this moment? The disconnect between what Americans at home knew had been going on -- and the initial words coming out of their president's mouth was jolting, if not disturbing.*

http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/politics/A-Disconnected-President.html
.
.
.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't feed the troll...


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Nov 6, 2009)

Well Charles, are you going to admit that you were mistaken? That Obama's remarks did not in fact begin with "There has been a tragic shooting at the Fort Hood Army Base in Texas?"


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 6, 2009)

DAVIDICUS said:


> My God you are gullible. NBC News has also picked up on this.
> 
> [.
> .


IMHO its a non event


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Nov 6, 2009)

12 servicemen and one police officer died. 

A non event? You sir, can go **** yourself. In my humble opinion, of course


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 6, 2009)

DAVIDICUS said:


> 12 servicemen and one police officer died.
> 
> A non event? You sir, can go **** yourself. In my humble opinion, of course


and you my fine young friend can reciprocate . What I was refering to was the reaction of Obama , the shooting was a tragedy . I'm assuming at that point Obama knew about as much as you did about the event .


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, that the death toll was 12 as that was what CNN and FOX had been reporting for about 45 minutes before he addressed the nation.

I'm not sure what your point is. That his prefatory comments for 2-1/2 minutes were appropriate under such circumstances? How about that "shout out" to Joe Medicine Man Crow?

Please. Go back to practicing your "Yes we can!" chants in front of the mirror.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy crap, Davidicus...chill! Not everyone is going to agree with your viewpoint. And keep in mind that an entire wing of this forum was shut down because of political rants.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 6, 2009)

Christ Davidicus, you need to chill out! As what RA said.


----------



## Amsel (Nov 6, 2009)

He probably didn't have the teleprompter ready to remark about the murders.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 7, 2009)

It think this thread should be closed or revive the political forum again....


----------



## sabrina (Nov 7, 2009)

I thought this thread was going to get locked a lot sooner...getting a little uncomfortable in here.


----------



## parsifal (Nov 7, 2009)

Agree completely. This thread should be closed imediately. The forum is better off without these sorts of political rants running about the place stirring up nothing but trouble


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 7, 2009)

sabrina said:


> I thought this thread was going to get locked a lot sooner...getting a little uncomfortable in here.



uncomfortable?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 7, 2009)

Guys, as much as I like a political debate, we closed the political forum because of threads like this.

Let's talk about something else.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Nov 7, 2009)

DAVIDICUS said:


> 12 servicemen and one police officer died.
> 
> A non event? You sir, can go **** yourself. In my humble opinion, of course



Your remarks to pbfoot were uncalled for ....


That's enough..... thread closed

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Nov 7, 2009)

The political section of this site was closed, and with good reason. If anyone starts another thread like this that gets out of hand as quickly as this one will face disciplinary action, up to a permanent ban.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2009)

No, the next person that starts up a political thread with this kind of intent (it is obvious what the intent was) will receive a ban.

We closed the political threads for a reason. Starting up **** like this, and you are banned. Period!


----------

